# monster catfish 5/31/2011



## galliacatmaster (May 31, 2011)

caught in gallipolis ohio on a 10 inch live shad


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice flattie- looks like she is full of eggs with that huge gut!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope I can find a few like that this weekend at the CARE Bend Tournament. Great fsh!!
Salmonid


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow! What a beast!


----------



## galliacatmaster (May 31, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## bassfromthepast (May 6, 2011)

nice cat.......... what did it weigh??


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello . . . ***** cat! 

Way to go, that's a biggy!


----------



## galliacatmaster (May 31, 2011)

i didnt get an exact weight cause i had an old fashioned scale that only went to 50lbs it went past that....it was 50.3 inches long and the mouth was about 12inches wide


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Bet that pulled like a tractor! Awesome fish!!!!!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Great fish!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## galliacatmaster (May 31, 2011)

thanks ....me and my cousin went out catfishing again this evening and caught 2 more monsters of 50lbs+(but very poor picture quality cause my phones camera isnt good)


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Goodness gracious, those are hogs!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Somebody hit the mother load!


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

VERY impressive.


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Holy Poop those are AWESOME fish!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

My god keep hitting those fatties up you guys are on a roll! good job!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i think you need a bigger box.LOL.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Those are some HUGE fish!
If you keep that up you may catch the next state record!

You weren't too far off on the first one. The current state record is 58 5/8" and 76.5 lbs. :B


----------

